

Turnaround on Track, Yahoo Chief Still Battles - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/22/technology/personaltech/marissa-mayers-plan-for-yahoo-takes-hold-the-question-now-is-time.html

======
kanamekun
I was surprised to read that Yahoo had made so much progress:

<< Yahoo’s growth has been flat during her tenure. But recently, almost
unknown to investors mostly interested in Yahoo for its $40 billion stake in
the Chinese e-commerce company Alibaba, Yahoo is showing progress. Revenue
from the businesses Ms. Mayer created or acquired are growing at an annual
rate of 80 percent, she announced in Yahoo’s last earnings update. She also
said she expected overall growth to begin this year, which is pretty much in
line with her original, optimistic timeline. >>

With a bit more momentum, she could be on track with her original turnaround
plan:

<< The turnaround plan created by Ms. Mayer, a celebrated, though recently
sidelined, executive at Google, was simple: Stop the downward spiral and
increase Yahoo’s revenue within two or three years. After that, Ms. Mayer said
she believed she could achieve double-digit annual growth by five years. >>

